# Hay Bale Sizes



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you sell by the pound I guess it does not matter how much each bale weighs.

I am guessing if you sell by the bale you will have upset customers.



We bale our own field and we intentionally made our bales light so it was easier for me to stack and handle them.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I forgot to mention that everything here is sold by the Ton.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it's a good idea 
The hay we have now is about 60lbs a bale. Between the weight, size and tight strings I have trouble getting them off the stack and down the hay drop... a whopping 20 feet, and I consider myself strong for a woman.

So, yes, excellent idea!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I actully like the heavier bales. For me it means only having to carry one bale out the the pasture, instead of two, and possibly two trips.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd love a 40lb bale!

We currently have a barn full of about 100lb bales because it was the only *good* all grass hay at a reasonable price that we could find. Once the bales are in the barn it's not too much of an issue, I can break them apart in there or finagle one into a wheelbarrow. 

Getting the hay into the barn is the difficulty, since we do not have a way to haul it ourselves, we get a truckload at a time delivered to save on delivery costs. Since I am slightly over 100lbs myself, there is no way I could move and stack a truckload of 100lb bales. So my non horse-loving husband and his brother end up having to do it. I'd greatly prefer doing it myself (the whining gets old) with lighter bales.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My hay supplier makes 50-55 lbs bales. Just right for couple horses for a day.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

As some of us get older and our backs are not what they used to be, we try and buy lighter bales. 40 pounds would be a blessing in our world.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, 40 pounds sounds really light to me. But then again, when we were getting the small square bales of alfalfa, they would range in weight from 75 to 125 pounds. After stacking 2 tons of that in the barn, my 40 pound saddle felt like a feather LOL. So long as you are selling by the ton, I think 40 lb bales would be nice.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Wow, 40 pounds sounds really light to me. But then again, when we were getting the small square bales of alfalfa, they would range in weight from 75 to 125 pounds. After stacking 2 tons of that in the barn, my 40 pound saddle felt like a feather LOL. So long as you are selling by the ton, I think 40 lb bales would be nice.


Ditto. My bales are about 100 to 115 pounds, and I only have help about half the time I unload my 8 bales, lol. If I could buy by the pound instead of by the bale, a 40lb bale would be amazingly wonderful. =]


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm split. I used to buy 40 pound bales at a less than great price. Having a clydesdale (unlike your average customer) the 40 pound bales go quick. Not convenient. Now I've been buying 110-120 pound bales and it's great! But once my husband deploys again with the military, I am going to be OUT of luck! No upper body strength here! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

40# bales would be awesome as long as they're sold by actual weight/ton


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm really split. The larger bales are harder to carry, but as several other people commented, it means less trips and less handling... although you could probably handle a 40 pound bale in each hand. If I was putting up a large load, I think I'd prefer the smaller bales. I can't lift our 60lb bales up past my shoulder height to stack, at least not for long.


----------

